# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Cần giúp đỡ truyền dữ liệu từ PC sang máy tiện bằng cồng COM ra LPT

## hatien

Em có con máy tiện CNC BNC 75II MIYANO của FANUC giờ e đổ chương trình bằng phần mềm CIMCO kết nối bằng cổng COM sang cổng LPT của máy tiện có a chị nào có sơ đồ đấu nối chỉ e với ạ.em cảm ơn mọi người

----------


## huyquynhbk

không biết có fai cái này k ah.

----------


## vusvus

Db9-db25
2-2
3-3
5-7
7-5
8-1
4-6 ( db9-db9)
6-8-20 (db25-db25-db25) 
E đang đấu thế này ợ, truyền dc trên các máy fanuc, meldas, seicos, yasnac

----------


## hatien

cảm ơn a ạ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Con này nặng mấy tấn vậy bác

----------

